# De'Longhi Prima Donna ESAM 6600



## michmart

I recently won a competition, the prize being a De'Lhongi Prima Donna ESAM 6600 bean to cup coffee machine However I'm not a regular coffee drinker (I hear collective gasps of horror!!) Aside from the fact that I'm a tad caffeine sensitive, I really don't think I'll be able to use it to its true potential. I currently enjoy one 'proper' coffee a week, that of a Sunday morning (and the occasional bank hols, including today!!) with the husband.

I am looking at selling the machine and thought that a serious coffee drinker, such as the readers of this forum, would get most use from such a 'deluxe' machine. I've included the De'Longhi website link to the machine.

http://www.delonghi.co.uk/product_pa...fee%20Machines

I'd like to sell it for £600 - the machine is brand new, in fact I've never even opened the box!! I live in Leicester so I'd be happy to deliver it (in Leicester/shire) or meet half way if the buyer lives in the Midlands. Alternatively I could use a courier service (Parcel Force 24) for £25 (inc posting and insurance, etc).

You can contact me either by email - [email protected] or on my mobile 07949 358 958.

Michelle )


----------



## michmart

BUMP! Any takers for £500??


----------



## Glenn

Tweet sent - hope you get a bite or two


----------



## michmart

This item has now been sold.

Many thanks for all your help! )))


----------

